# sad wierdo



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

seen this in the sun today and was absolutly appauled.th poor thing it looks so helpless. Fury as pup pegged on Facebook | The Sun |News 
its just sad what some people do through boredom its a living creature for gods sake iam suprised he didnt injure his back or somthing.the poor dog :sad:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Its sick isnt it.. That poor pups eyes got me 
He wants stringing up himself!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Its sick isnt it.. That poor pups eyes got me
> He wants stringing up himself!!


Agreed and I know which part of his body I would hang him from a washing line with.  Stupid moron. Hope they take the puppy away from him before he gets anymore stupid ideas.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the man is scum & I even joined the Sun's website so I could comment (discordiaa, if anyone's interested), but I think quite a few of the comments seem to be written by scum, this comment I found particularly disturbing


> *doesnt bible say that humans can do whatever they want to animals* on the 5th day or summin ?? i mean whats the big deal? *he paid for the animal and so he should do what he likes *? just like u pay for a cow and u slice it up and slice a sheeps SKIN to keep warm ??
> and well said crazypete,


I thought this kind of unhinged mindset died out along with the Flat Earth Society

Quite a lot of puerile jokes as well, scary that people think this is amusing/acceptable


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I think the man is scum & I even joined the Sun's website so I could comment (discordiaa, if anyone's interested), but I think quite a few of the comments seem to be written by scum, this comment I found particularly disturbing
> 
> I thought this kind of unhinged mindset died out along with the Flat Earth Society
> 
> Quite a lot of puerile jokes as well, scary that people think this is amusing/acceptable


( i know you get some sad! sad! peoole how can nybody make a joke of it.iam sure if it as a kid hung on that washing line then there would be outrage
so why do people think it perfectly accepable to tread a living creature in this was? because the world is turning into a very sick closed minded world people only care about no1 its awfull he should be locked up .and the scum who thinks its funny well they need a good slap .(


----------

